# service mast guying



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I attach the guy to the bolt that holds the mast insulator thing on the mast. There is a special fitting for attaching a guy to a mast, but I forget what it's called. Not too many periscope masts in my area, so that fitting would be special order.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i usually just wrap the steel guy wire around the pole and tie it with 2 crosbys and bring the other end to an eyeboltand pull it tight. just wondering if they made a special fitting


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I have seen a second insulator used as a guy attachment.

~Matt


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I attach the guy to the bolt that holds the mast insulator thing on the mast. There is a special fitting for attaching a guy to a mast, but I forget what it's called. Not too many periscope masts in my area, so that fitting would be special order.


I second that motion.


----------



## piette (Feb 7, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I have seen a second insulator used as a guy attachment.
> 
> ~Matt


This is what our local power company requires. I have to use a second bolt on insulator and backguy off of that.

Jeff


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

you guys are fantastic i love you all :blush:


----------



## workbook (Oct 28, 2008)

I've always used a secondary bracket with an insulated "bob" and a fanner grip wrapped around the guy cable on each end.


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

I've done both the 2cd insulator and using the back of the mast clamp. I'm always a little concerned about the other end of the guy. I hate putting holes in roofs.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Wires?


Here we must use 2, 3/4" EMT's, attach to the point of attachment and 3/8" bolt *thru* a framing member..


I HATE putting holes in roofs too but over 36" requires it.


----------



## 2towbot (Nov 19, 2008)

Agree with 220, no one uses wires anymore on new installs.
Gotta use emt and fittings.


----------

